# battery powered locomotive on DC-powered tracks



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I just modified the Piko 0-6-0 locomotive for batter powered use. My question is that if I could run this battery-powered locomotive (skate shoes already removed, and the wheels have no connection to the motor) on a DC powered tracks. The reason I have to keep DC powered tracks because other locomotives still need them.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as the loco is completely isolated from the track then yes, you certainly can run it on any sort of powered track.
All the rails will do is steer the loco.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

You can. Without a complete electrical circuit made between the locomotive and the track, neither will have any impact on the other.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting your question. I've been assuming it's ok, but the confirmation is well received. Further, I'm thinking that live steam is ok as well, though some might argue about whether or not oil poses an issue.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Live steam models do not always have insulated wheels, so although live steam and battery can share a track, the steamer would short out track power.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Thanks for posting your question. I've been assuming it's ok, but the confirmation is well received. Further, I'm thinking that live steam is ok as well, though some might argue about whether or not oil poses an issue.


You will have to check that the wheels of the live steam locomotive are insulated, otherwise you will get a short if you are running electric at the same time.
If you are running JUST the live steam, then no concern.
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

If you have a DVM or an ohm meter simply utilize it in attempt to validate or not the presence of resistance from one driver/halve to latter side of the loco.... 

Matters not what powers the loco, realizing and or eliminating the existence of an electrical circuit between either rail is all that matters when running on LIVE rail...

Happy Holidays
Michael


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the help. I just returned home and tested it on a DC-powered tracks, it runs so good. It's my first time to see a battery-powered locomotive, it is much more smooth than track-powered ones. This experiment may change my mind about track-powered trains. This Piko locomotive has been out of service for 9 months, it has several issues and I kept open it up and nothing improved, but more issues came up from the gear issue to crank pins, power connections and so on. I nearly trash it out of frustration, but I felt bad about that because more or less it was my first locomotive. After several months I decided to use it as an experimental engine for me to learn skills how to convert a locomotive to battery powered engine. I will enjoy watching more this week-end.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the corrections on the live steam, guys,

MMT, great going, and please post a pic or two!


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

CliffyJ said:


> Thanks for the corrections on the live steam, guys,
> 
> MMT, great going, and please post a pic or two!


Here are some of the photos. I bought the circuit board from Ebay. It is very simple, what we need to do is to connect the circuit board to a motor and a power source. There is a 3-way switch for stop, forward and reverse direction. And a speed control knob. While I can leave the circuit board in the water tank area but the extension wires for the switch and the speed control knob are too thick so I decided to leave it in the driver cabin.

Circuit board









The speed control knob and power line which I bought from Radio Shack








With the help of many from this forum, I got a good 12 volt battery








I like the circuit design, if I connect the battery to the circuit in the right polarity, a green light turns on








and when I turn the speed control knob on, a red light turns on








Directional light remains the same for batter-powered locomotive









Overall view of the circuit and power line. I plan to store the batter in the passenger car.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain said:


> I just modified the Piko 0-6-0 locomotive for batter powered use. My question is that if I could run this battery-powered locomotive (skate shoes already removed, and the wheels have no connection to the motor) on a DC powered tracks. The reason I have to keep DC powered tracks because other locomotives still need them.



Just to affirm your post... 

All my major locomotives have been converted to battery power and are completely isolated from track power. All pickups from tender wheels, locomotive drivers, pilot and trailing truck wheels have been disconnected and skates removed. They can run on track with no power, track with DC or track with DCC with no problem at all.


----------

